# Mini-crib tent?



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Is there such a thing? Ds keeps trying to climb out of his crib before I can get to him. I know they sell them for standard size cribs but haven't seen one for mini-cribs...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Not sure if they sell them, but what about just switching to a toddler bed?


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, he's still in our bed for basically the whole night. The crib is sidecarred (sp?), and he sleeps in there for a couple hours before we go to bed.. i'm not sure if I want to nightwean him just yet and I don't want to bed-shuffle yet either!


----------



## MeganSkegan (Apr 18, 2011)

Tots In Mind does make a crib tent for play yards that is very similar to their larger crib tent. You would have to check the measurements of your minicrib against those of a standard play yard.


----------

